# موقع جميل للهندسية الصناعية



## Ayman_78 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

www.mdcegypt.com

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
أخوكم أيمن
عضو جديد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزيل الشكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اولا ارحب بك اخي المحترم م.ايمن  شرفتنا 

ثانيا الموقع فعلا جميل جدا ومفيد للغاية :30: غير انه مرتب وسلس :63: 

الله يسعدك ويرضى عليك

انصح الجميع بدخوله :31: ​


----------



## Ayman_78 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكرة الموقع فيه روابط خاصة بالبورصات العالمية
و ايضا روابط خاصة بالتجارة الالكترونية
و روابط ابحاث من جامعات مختلفة
على فكرة منشىء الموقع ده دكتور مصرى ربنا يبارك له 

مع خالص تحياتى أخوكم م. أيمن


----------



## eng_eslam (11 سبتمبر 2006)

متشكرين يابش مهندس كنا عايزين حاجة زى دى من زمان


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لك

موقع جيد


----------



## الزناتي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتركي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## real_real (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم
ألف شكر أخي الكريم
ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## salam_rk (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2007)

فعلاً موقع جيد


----------



## محمد الألمعي (14 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي


على هذا الموقع


----------



## عمو مهندس (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذ الموقع الممتاز


----------



## Genius Engineer (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا ..... الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد العدوى (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء معرفة ما هى الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها وماهى المساحة التى تلزم لعمل مصنع صغير للمنظفات والمطهرات افادكم اللة


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراً الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك فعلا موقع حلو ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو الديب (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير موقع جيد ونفع الله بك الاسلام


----------



## المسعف (17 فبراير 2007)

شکرا وجزاک الله خیرا


----------



## hamada (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع

بجد موقع رائع جدا


----------



## hamada (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع

بجد موقع رائع جدا


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (24 فبراير 2007)

بجد الموقع تحفة جامدة جدا
جزاك الله خيرا و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (2 مارس 2007)

متشكر جدا علي هذا الموقع 
فعلاً موقع جيدجدا
ألف شكر


----------



## hi_same (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## امجدغازي (6 مارس 2007)

الف شكر الك يا اخ ايمن ونتمنا منك المزيد من المفيد
اخوكم يوسف
عضو جديد


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (7 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز
سامي صلاح


----------



## رورو محمود (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا ايها الزميل يبدو ان مشاركاتك رح تكون فعالة جدا بالتوفيق انشاالله.
سأتابع جميع مواضيعك القادمة ارجو ان تكون بمستوى هذه المشاركة.
بارك الله فيك


----------



## r_s_algafer (12 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك00000.......


----------



## magdy100 (15 مارس 2007)

*الف شكر*

مشكور والله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## QTR_Engineer (21 مارس 2007)

الموقع رووووعه 
ما قصرت اخوي 
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Ayman_78 (25 مارس 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=383543#post383543

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل أحبكم فى الله 
عندى إقتراح انشاء باب للتنمية و اقتراح مشاريع صغيرة لتنمية المجتمع و زيادة الدخل
فكرتى فى أن نبدأ دراسة متطلبات السوق كل فى مكانه و اقتراح مشاريع تسد هذه الاحتياجات و عمل فرق عمل فى اعداد و عمل دراسة جدوى لهذه المشاريع سواء أكانت مشاريع خدمية أو انتاجية
و طرح هذه الافكار فى باب خاص و تحليل كل فكرة و مناولتها من جميع الاعضاء فى جميع النقاط 
ومساعدة بعضنا البعض فى عمل دراسة جدوى


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعاً ولا تفرقوا واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداءً فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تهتدون ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## toctoc (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الموقع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Saadc2 (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت والله يوفقك


----------



## فلسطين الخطيب (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا.
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودبيلا (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## مراعي (19 أبريل 2007)

*شكراً يعطيك 1000 عافية*​


----------



## أيمن فقيري (25 أبريل 2007)

شكراً الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

نشكر أخى الفاضل وفعلا موقع جميل تشرفنا بكم


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور
:15:


----------



## احمد 77 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الموقع المتميز


----------



## صج مهندسة (5 مايو 2007)

*شكر خاص*

مشكور يا أخ أيمن على هيك موقع.
و أنا وثقانة أنه كل واحد يدش هذا الموقع رح يستانس وايد.
اشكرك جدا".:75:


----------



## Iso 9000 (8 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخوي والله ما قصرت الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أرض الأحلام (13 يونيو 2007)

جزيت خيرا..


----------



## FARAJHASSEN (14 يونيو 2007)

اهمية Tqm فى حماية البيئة


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 يونيو 2007)

يسلمو.......يسلمو


----------



## eng.alkurd (26 يونيو 2007)

*كل مواد الصناعية بموقع واحد*

موقع فعلا اكثر من رائع لكل طالب او مهندس صناعي 


يعني فيك تحكي كل المواد اللي اخدناها بموقع واحد بطريقه واضحه وحلوه ومميزه اضافه للسوفت وير وبعض الملفات 


ما لحقت اشوفه كله 

لكن اللي بشوف شي معين ممكن يفيدنا بيقدر يحطه هون 

يعني كل واحد يستخلص الزيده ويفيدنا 


للدخول للموقع 

اضغط هنا 

أرجو الرد لو ممكن


----------



## islam2a (6 يوليو 2007)

الموقع جميل فعلا
شكرا لك


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (8 يوليو 2007)

يسلمو دياتك يا ورد


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

موقع مفيد جدا.


----------



## salam_rk (15 يوليو 2007)

نعم هو موقع مفيد وانا استفدت منه كثيرا في السابق


----------



## salam_rk (15 يوليو 2007)

انصح جميع الزملاء للاطلاع عليه


----------



## salam_rk (15 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا جزيلا للاخ صاحب المساهمه


----------



## abonjod (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## eng smsm (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر موقع رائع بصراحة


----------



## احلى مهندسه (8 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه أخي موقع جيد


----------



## iyada3 (8 أغسطس 2007)

thank you alot:75:


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمضان08 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ..... الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Saadc2 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمو كثير على الموقع


----------



## خالد بن سعود (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" لك اخي...دمت بود


----------



## ودبيلا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع فعلا اكثر من رائع وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## المهندس بشير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك

موقع جيد , وننتظر المزيد


----------



## المهندس بشير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا 
موقع حلو كتير و مميز


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## سيف حسام (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هدا الموقع الجميل .المهندس سيف من الجزائر


----------



## وديع المخلافي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ ايمن وربنا يوفقك الى كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

